# Is this a good Berber Skink care sheet?



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm researching Berber Skinks at the moment, and I found this care sheet on them...is this accurate?:
CARE

*Common Name:* Berber Skink, Berber Skink, Dotted Skink
*Latin name:* Eumeces schneideri
*Native to:* Northwest Africa and Western Asia
*Size: *16 inches
*Life span:* Up to 20 years
*General appearance:* The Berber skink is a long tubular skink with sandy coloration. Orange and yellow blotches and a solid yellow stripe running along the lizard are also present. The underbelly is a lighter sand colour. The legs are short with clawed fingers adapted for digging and moving in sand.

*Housing requirements:

Enclosure:* A 20-gallon aquarium or Vivarium is the minimum size recommended for Berber skinks, though larger is often recommended. A secure fitting lid should also be provided. There should be a suitable hiding area to make the lizard feel secure.
*
Temperature:* Daytime temperatures should be maintained between 85° - 90° F with a basking spot of 95° - 105° F. The night time temperatures can drop down to 63° - 68° F.

*Heat/Light:* The use of an UVB bulb is necessary. A timer will assist you of an accurate light cycle of 12 - 14 hours. A basking light or ceramic emitter can be used to achieve a basking spot. Hot rocks are not recommended. At night, if heat is needed, a ceramic emitter or infrared night-light can be used.

*Substrate:* Tropical play sand is the most popular for the Berber skink. It is important to make sure that the substrate is at least three inches so the lizard can bury itself. 

*Environment:* In the wild, Berber skinks are found in dry, brushy areas as well as rocky steppes. There should be a cool spot, for thermoregulation, that is slightly dampened.

*Diet:* Berber skinks are considered omnivores, eating both plant and animal matter. They should be offered a variety of items including crickets, mealworms, earthworms, morio worms, wax worms, and pink mice can be offered. Canned Monitor/Tegu food, and high quality low fat dog or cat food can be offered sparingly. Also plant matter should be offered twice to three times a week. Items that are suitable include kale, legumes, carrots, squash, mashed fruits can be offered. Fresh water in a shallow dish should be offered daily.
*
Maintenance:* The enclosure should be spot cleaned daily. A thorough cleaning should be performed on a regular basis. A 5% bleach solution is an excellent disinfectant. Be sure to thoroughly rinse the enclosure before replacing the substrate and placing the lizard back in the enclosure. Hand washing after handling the lizard or any cage furnishings is essential.



..Also, on that website it says THREE ADULT Beber Skinks can live in a 36(L)x18(D)x20(H) (inch) vivarium... is that right?

Thanks. :2thumb:


----------



## pandamonium (Sep 25, 2009)

That looks ok, although my skink will not eat anything other meal worms, lol and spends 90% of his time underground


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

pandamonium said:


> That looks ok, although my skink will not eat anything other meal worms, lol and spends 90% of his time underground


Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Bamboozoo (Oct 2, 2009)

I agree. I don't see anything that I find particularly off. Mine was a little more adapted to varied bug diet but rarely took the veggies. (once or twice a month). The heat is likely a little low. My basking areas were between 100 and 105. 

My 2 males lived together until one escaped for a couple of weeks....placing him back into the same environment caused immediate problems and from then on they had to be separated. In my case, it only caused a couple of inches of tail to be lost but it would be important to watch a group as they can be quite violent with each other. Stressing be sure of your sexing if you are housing multiples.

The tank size should be good for a trio. 

They do enjoy climbing on plants and rocks....branches are not their thing.

The hides mine preferred had just a small entry way and a flattened type inside with only about an inch of height. I found they used this rather than digging themselves under......though they still did that for short periods of time. 

Pat


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks, very helpful  :2thumb: :notworthy:


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

are they boring if there underground 90% of the time?


----------



## grindey (Dec 5, 2011)

*my berber skink*

i have 2 berber skinks they are in a 94in by 48in vivarium with a uv bulb and basking lamp they have a log that i purchessed from my local reptile store and a rock cave thingy the basking spot is around 110 and the cool side is like 68 my skinks seem to like it but is it abit too hot for them 

thank you


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

My berber skinks basking spot is 45c thats around 115f. They are always basking in it throughout the day. Cool end is about 24c and warm end is vary depending on area anything from 32c-38c. If I drop the temps they stay hidden under the sand. Again will not touch fruit or veg have only been eating mealworms and morio worms I am now trying to get them to eat Dubia Roach. 
This is an excellent site for Berber/Schneider care and info Berber / Schneider's Skink (Eumeces schneideri) care sheet I was pointed in this direction when we got our Berbers.


----------

